# Door trim ambient lighting not working.



## Fohveh101 (Oct 2, 2018)

Anyone know how to check why the passenger door ambient light is out? I noticed this today. It is the led light hiding just under the colored door trim section on the door.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Is the door ring still operational?


----------



## Fohveh101 (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes the speaker ring is still on like normal, the roller switch goes through all the colors as well. Just the light under the door sill is off. Are these replaceable or are they integrated into the door panel?


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mine is slightly dim but not fully out. The main issue I have with my lighting is the car has a light up door sill, and that is dim if not already out. But I am not sure about the door. I just think they are naturally somewhat dim. 

If there is any fix, I would love to try it.


----------



## Bayindir's (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi, I have this problem too. 

the passenger door ambient light is not work
the speaker ring lights is not work. 
they integrated into the door panel

Is there a solution?


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Nick Carroll (Aug 28, 2021)

I have this issue too. My passenger door speaker LED is really dim and I can see the little bulb is lit but the rest of the ring is dim. A replacement bulb is about $75 but I don't think it's the bulb. I think it's the ring. But the ring is part of the inner door assembly vwhich is $700. Any thoughts on fixing this would be appreciated.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

It would be very helpful if the OP and responders said which year beetle they are talking about, they do change year to year.


----------



## Nick Carroll (Aug 28, 2021)

True and fair enough. My passenger side speaker ring issue is on a 2013 Beetle. Also, does anyone know if that speaker cover can be carefully removed without removing the whole door panel? Seems excessive for a possible LED bulb issue.


----------



## Rochje (10 mo ago)

Hi all, has a gone discovered the issue behind this dim lighting? 
My 2014 beetle sport has the same issue.


----------



## Ceecee377 (9 mo ago)

I also have the same issue with my 2014 beetle. Speaker works fine but no lighting. Any solutions for the problem?


----------

